# After Exam Discussions



## Road Guy (Oct 26, 2009)

Please be mindful of what you post, would hate to see anyone get in trouble!


----------



## pelaw (Oct 26, 2009)

I took HVAC. This is my first time taking a PE exam. I can fail as easily as I can pass. No way to know.

The test was very fair. I feel like, if I fail I will definately pass the second time.

IF you plan on taking HVAC, you must bring MERM, and Energy Compliance Code and Mechanical Code books. MERM will be your main tool. You can use the psych chart in MERM; you do not need separate psychrometric sheets.

The Codes will contain R and U values, and other little nuggets related to ceertain valves etc.

You may bring all Ashrae standards, but only for tables and charts if you are familiar with those.

You can and likely will use MERM on 100% of the questions. The other text will be needed as supplementary, for R or U values, or if you need heating values for meats. This will be on maybe 10 percent of afternoon questions.

Four hours was plenty of time. I had 30 minutes to spare on both sessions, and that nicludes looking up MERM for each question.

The test was very fair, and yet not easy.


----------

